# Which lights are used as DRL's?



## smithdrummer95 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm working on a headlight retrofit, and in order to buy the right bulbs for my projectors I need to know which lights the stock Cruze uses for DRl's (EX: low beams, high beams at half brightness, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Low beam, using PWM to dim them.

Low beam, parking, and turn signals are driven directly from the BCM. High beam is controlled by the BCM though a relay.


----------



## smithdrummer95 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you sir!!


ChevyGuy said:


> Low beam, using PWM to dim them.
> 
> Low beam, parking, and turn signals are driven directly from the BCM. High beam is controlled by the BCM though a relay.


----------

